# R12 rider parts manual Ford



## danielson (Feb 11, 2005)

Looking for parts breakdown for tractor. I need the two belts. I heard the breakdown is hard to get. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. I would like the # for the drive belt and mower deck belt.

THXS!!!!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you have the model and serial number off of your tractor??

Some early models were built by Gilson, which was purchased by Lawnboy, and in turn was bought out by Toro.


----------



## danielson (Feb 11, 2005)

*R12 tractor*

yes, the model number is r12 9607438 and the serial # is yc00371 80476. type is 013101.

Thanks a bunch!!


----------

